# Problématique avec itunes



## ALTE (31 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur le forum pour poser une question uni m'embête depuis pas mal de temp.
Alors voilà:
Je mes suis crée un compte Apple y a pas mal de temp .
Et on m'a récemment offert une carte cadeau iTunes,donc j'ai rentré se code,et au moment d'acheter j'ai dût répondre au questions de sécurité mais ne m'en souvenant plus ,je me suis fait envoyer un mail d'aide.Seulement le mail à été envoyé. Mon adresse email de secours mais le problème c'est que je ne connais pas d'adresse mail ressemblent à celle ci sauf mon adresse m principal.
En gros j'ai 15 qui dorme dans un compte que je ne peut pas me servir.
Que pui-je faire ?  Merci


----------



## r e m y (31 Janvier 2014)

Si vous ne connaissiez plus le mot de passe de ce compte iTunes, la carte cadeau n'a pas pu être créditée sur ce compte.

Si vraiment vous ne retrouvez pas ce mot de passe ni l'email de secours que vous aviez saisi à l'époque et sur lequel le mail de reinitialisation de mot de passe a été envoyé, le mieux est peut-être de recréer un nouveau compte iTunes sur lequel vous pourrez créditer ces 15 euros

(abandonner cet ancien compte iTunes n'a sans doute pas d'importance car j'imagine que vous ne l'avez jamais utilisé si vous ne vous rappelez pas le mot de passe, celui-ci étant demandé à tous bouts de champs dès qu'on utilise un temps soit peu un compte iTunesStore)


----------



## ALTE (31 Janvier 2014)

Enfaite j'ai pu créditer ces 15 parceque ce n'est pas le mot de passe que j'ai oublié mais les réponses aux questions pour effectuer l'achat mais je ne peut pas y répondre étant donné que je ne connais pas l'adresse mail de secours.


----------



## r e m y (31 Janvier 2014)

La réponse aux questions de sécurité???
Normalement on ne doit y répondre que lorsqu'on qu'on clique "mot de passe oublié" pour se faire envoyer un mail de réinitialisation du mot de passe!

Si vous avez pu créditer les 15 Euros, en vous connectant avec ce compte sur iTunes, vous devez voir apparaitre ces 15 Euros de crédit et vous pouvez faire des achats. Seul le mot de passe est demandé pour valider un achat.


En dernier recours, contactez l'assistance iTunes:
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/itunes/contact/


----------



## ALTE (31 Janvier 2014)

Je peut effectivement voir ces 15 mais pour effectuer  un achat je dois répondre au questions


----------



## r e m y (31 Janvier 2014)

Alors il faut contacter l'assistance iTunes car je ne comprends pas....


----------

